# Colt 1911



## Barryd (Mar 15, 2009)

I have a 1911 Govt. that came home from WWII with my Dad. It is made by Colt. A quick search of the serial number shows it was manufactured in 1918.
I have had it since 1979 and have only fired about 100 rds. There is no rust or pitting,cracks that I can see. Everything is original.

Do not want to and will not sell it but I am trying to determine the value for insurance.

Thanks 

Barry


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Since it has family history tied to it it is priceless for your family. Actual value depends on condition.


----------



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

That is an awesome heirloom and if it were mine I'd rate it PRICELESS! Unfortunitly the insurance Co won't see it that way. There is a Blue Book published each year that you might check.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

I look anything like this one?
http://www.gunbroker.com/Auction/ViewItem.asp?Item=124616334


----------



## kev74 (Mar 22, 2008)

According to the 2007 Standard Catalog of Firearms, the value is between $350 and $3500, depending on condition. The value might be a bit higher now due to the current buying hysteria.


----------



## Barryd (Mar 15, 2009)

*Thanks*

Thanks for the replies. I would not dream of selling it. 
It is in good shape but not like the one mentioned in the link above.

Barry


----------

